# Snowboard built for skate park



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Slyder,

one thing i noticed on the park boards were that the wheels followed the curve of the side cut , right at the edges. perhaps to help simulate the carve?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Swivel wheels and line the edges with old school skate deck rail guards. Done. My idea. I want a cut.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Slyder,
> 
> one thing i noticed on the park boards were that the wheels followed the curve of the side cut , right at the edges. perhaps to help simulate the carve?


True, I have seen both variations. I assume that was the best version of their trial & error process. Like them I may try to improve my design as well. This was just whipped up in the garage, I didn't do it at the shop where I can make much better brackets and machining tools. 

If this works as is, excellent. If not a good exercise in learning what doesn't work. 

Hoping this works :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wouldn't this be nearly impossible to ride? 
couldn't ollie, grind, go up half/quarter pipes, can't go in a bowl.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Wouldn't this be nearly impossible to ride?
> couldn't ollie, grind, go up half/quarter pipes, can't go in a bowl.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Wouldn't this be nearly impossible to ride?
> couldn't ollie, grind, go up half/quarter pipes, can't go in a bowl.


not sure we'll find out. but from the videos in the other thread there is some good riding that can be done. 
Mostly straight drop-ins I've seen them jump direction changes, 3's, boxes not sure about board slides. 

We'll have to see 











Again I'm no spring chicken but I figure why not try. I have nothing else doing during the summer. I like tinkering and fabricating and if this works I can have a few hours of fun every now and then. I can't afford a real trip to this type of facility so I'm trying to bring the facility to me


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Wouldn't this be nearly impossible to ride?
> couldn't ollie, grind, go up half/quarter pipes, can't go in a bowl.


Google "parkboards of Woodward." You'll see vid of these boards being ridden just like that! I was amazed!

Slyder,.. Good luck on your build! :thumbsup: Looks fun!


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

larrytbull said:


>



OH! True, but you are using a full sized snowboard, it could never go up that quarter with scraping. 

Great idea though! If you perfect them I will defiantly be buying one if possible! :yahoo:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

larrytbull said:


>


Awesome! Wish we have facilities like that here...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder, 

take a read at this link these guys made thier own. you might be able to email them about any design challenges


EasyLoungin | Burton "Park" boards and skiis


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> OH! True, but you are using a full sized snowboard, it could never go up that quarter with scraping.
> 
> Great idea though! If you perfect them I will defiantly be buying one if possible! :yahoo:


from all the pics and research I have done it looks like they are also using regular size boards. The board I have is like 145 is so full size but shorter then I would ride on the snow.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

possible for just a fun thing, but def not a design improvement! same as for a Mountain Board, being strapped in is just not good, you (I) want to be able to bail off. and that long of a wheelbase will just make them unmanueverable. but for fun, it's looks kinda fun


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

seems the original was made the following company, 2x4 snowboards out if ID. don't think they are still around
but there facebook page is here
https://www.facebook.com/pages/2x4-Sports/181103215281809?id=181103215281809&sk=info


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry I sent them a message through Vimeo we'll see if I get a reply.

CassMT I wasn't trying to improve it just make one. 
We'll see if it works and it's fun. Proof will be in the video I post. If I'm all beat up and bruised or if I have some kinda cool riding to share. 

Hoping to test it tomorrow so stay tuned for my major failure or me having some fun !!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update....*

Soooo.
you see where this is headed.

I happened to be up and out early today and just down the street from one of the local skate parks. It's before 8am so no kids, no embarrassing moments and a ton of room.

I head up to the small straight drop in ramps. 
Strap in front foot and figure I'll just glide down like I would one footed on the snow. That didn't go so well. 
Try both feet in, and drop in on the same ramp. Went better till I stopped, lost a little balance and now I'm sitting on my ass. 

I gave it a valiant effort, but it just isn't there. Like many had said, but I still thought it was worth the effort. 
The board just goes straight, there is no turning it. At least the way I have it built.
I am able to drop in fine, a little drag over the edge but nothing major.
There is no flexing or turning ability. This may be why we now see this board with the wheels out over the edges and not so much cut into the middle. Or this board is designed for straight on jumps or straight line drops. 

I do have a bruise on my shin to prove it even though it's not worthy of a pic. 
I am glad I tried it, even if it didn't work out the way I wanted it to. No regrets there !
So I guess I just need to settle in and wait 6 more months for some snow now :dunno:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Slyder,

sorry to hear it was a drag racer and not a ferrari. I think that is the reason that the wheels were all at the edge and also followed the side cut. to be able to do turns
just for Shits and Giggles I emailed burton, to see if they were avail for sale

Here is the answer I got

Thanks for reaching out to us. We do in fact make this “parkboard”, but it is specifically designed for Woodward and their ramps. It is not intended for use at your local park or feature. It is also not available for sale to the public. If we do end up producing a version for the public, rest assured, it will be well advertised. Please let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

cool that they got back to you. 
My buddy was another board I can try, I might hit the shop and mill some side mount wheels. 
Then again may just leave it as a valiant attempt. It worked, but not something for me :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the only way i've seen it _kinda_ work is to mount complete skateboard trucks to a short, stiff snowboard. It can be a cruiser, but still the performance is nowhere near an actual longboard, it's a novelty essentially.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

The actual park boards are a lot of fun, I ride them at Copper almost everyday with my campers and I've gotten way more comfortable airing out of the pump track and even dropped in the skate bowl on it the other day. I am able to turn it but it takes a lot of control to make it do what I want without losing balance.

I think having the wheels on the edges is key and it seems like the boards are actually built thicker then a normal snowboard as well as much shorter which probably makes it more maneuverable.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

[Q UOTE=Cr0_Reps_Smit;1739258]The actual park boards are a lot of fun, I ride them at Copper almost everyday with my campers and I've gotten way more comfortable airing out of the pump track and even dropped in the skate bowl on it the other day. I am able to turn it but it takes a lot of control to make it do what I want without losing balance.



I think having the wheels on the edges is key and it seems like the boards are actually built thicker then a normal snowboard as well as much shorter which probably makes it more maneuverable.[/QUOTE]



It's called a skateboard 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

as much as everyone posted the video's out there are clearly snowboards with wheels. 
For me it was partially trying to make it work. At my age I will not be taking up skateboarding nor do I have any desire to even ride one in my own driveway

This is clearly a tool designed and tested by ppl in a great training facility. This was an attempt of an average old man to try it out. Yes I might have looked goofy in a skate park if this worked but no more goofy then a 47 yr old guy learning to ride in the park on snow.

Wish it worked but again a good exercise in physics, fabrication and real life


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Wish it worked but again a good exercise in physics, fabrication and real life


When I was a kid I made a directional microphone out of half a globe and some Radio Shack parts. Screwing around with stuff like this is its own justification.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry here is the reply I got from those guys. 



ILboarder said:


> Our decks consisted of custom made brackets that held inline skate wheels and axels. there were 3 wheels outside both bindings and two in between the bindings. A big key with the outer wheels the middle one was straight while the other two wheels were angled outward such as this \ I /
> 
> This provides straighter tracking for the board. We also found that wide boards were more durable because more material was holding it together as well as cambered boards tracked better.


sounds logical I'm just not sure I'm going to pursue this any farther than what I have


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah.. but u get props for your prototype and run in the park.... makes for a good drinking story


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So just a quick update. I heard back from Woodward. :


Woodward said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. Our Parkboards are not for sale anywhere. They are trademarked and used specifically for Woodward.


I guess that about sums it up....:icon_scratch:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah got same answer this weekend, when I picked my kids up there
FWIW my kid was telling me that it was pretty much a straight-line board, but with a lot of extra effort, if you got one edge up in a carve, you could get it to turn, but it was hard.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you dont have to get it on edge to turn but it does take a lot of control


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> yeah got same answer this weekend, when I picked my kids up there
> FWIW my kid was telling me that it was pretty much a straight-line board, but with a lot of extra effort, if you got one edge up in a carve, you could get it to turn, but it was hard.





Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you dont have to get it on edge to turn but it does take a lot of control


Now that you mention it, In a couple of those YT vids where the kids were riding outside, It did seem like it took some effort for them to turn. You also could see them doing a lot of little "hops" like some 1/6th of a 180 to get them going in another direction. :huh:

I guess if they really were practical for use outside of Woodward we'd be seeing them all over! :dunno:


Nice try tho Slyder!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

that poor Jamie Lynn board


----------

